# Are there any snails that aren't asexual?



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Title says it all.
I would like a snail but not one that reproduces with itself and swarms the aquarium.
Suggestions? :shock:


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

apple snail. You can't get babies unless you have a male and a female.


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you 
Was thinking of something smaller though


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Zebra snails  And they eat algae


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

+1 for the Zebra Nerite snail. They can only reproduce in brackish water. They will lay eggs in freshwater, but they will never hatch. They only get an inch or so across when full grown, and they are great algae eaters. I have two of them in my 29G.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes. I have one aswell, and keeps my 25gal tank algae free. and, their shells are pretty, not like the wierd grey ones haha


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Apple snails, assassin snails, trapdoor snails and nerite snails.

What is the temperature?
What fish do you have?

Trapdoors are very tricky as they prefer cold water and eat mostly algae and detritus. Assassins need meaty foods such as pest snails, bloodworms to nourish themselves. Nerite snails like algae all the time but can take veggies occasionally. Apple snails are the easiest to keep as they'll eat just about anything although the _Pomacea diffusa_ are plant-safe since they eat only dead and decaying plant parts.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I vote for nerite snails or assassin snails...


or rabbit snails.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an Assassin snail, and on top of being a very attractive snail, he's fascinating to watch!


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Um no heater so it's room temp.
And i have two goldies


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

HMlairy said:


> Um no heater so it's room temp.
> And i have two goldies


What's the temp range?:-?


----------

